# Sage smart grinder pro advice



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

after a bit of advice, after a warranty issue with my first sage smart grinder, sage very kindly sent me a brand new pro. Its very nice, although i seem to be at the very far end of the fine settings, and at the moment i have a coffee by Drop, and i am on setting 1 and its still not quite fine enough, i got 29g out in 20 seconds.... Which is ok..ish i could either try dosing another gram in, or tamp mega hard, but the point is with my original smart grinder i was only at about 8-3 on this i am always at 3-1 setting.

Any ideas? Can the burrs themselves be adjusted?

Anyway, any advice as im sure these things do not need to be ran at the finest setting

thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There was talk of shims being required in order to achieve ground coffee fine enough for espresso on the older model but I think I'm correct in saying that the current (later) model does not require them?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Burrs are adjustable. Lift out the top burr, adjust the position of the stainless steel bar (handle) and reposition. It should give you details of how to do this in the destructions.

It should be able to grind for espresso. Only time it ever struggled for me was with some decaf.

No shims needed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

go to 2.54

does this help


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I only ground on about 8-9 depending on which beans I had and for about 14 secs - certainly never went as low as 3, it would have probably choked the Silvia.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I was told by staff at sage that the upper burr adjustment is for fine tuning only


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

brilliant, thanks boots.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Much more like it 30 out in 30, could get that down as i am grinding on setting 5 now, so defo more than fine tuning, although if you go too fine you can hear burrs locking, so think its set on 4 on the internal burr setting now.

Still got 2 years extended warranty on this, id bet my life i have to use it at some point lol.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

OP,

What was it set to before you adjusted it to 4?

Im currently grinding at 3-4 depending on the Bean with a internal bur setting of 5.


----------



## tomcw (Apr 2, 2019)

NickdeBug said:


> Burrs are adjustable. Lift out the top burr, adjust the position of the stainless steel bar (handle) and reposition. It should give you details of how to do this in the destructions.
> 
> It should be able to grind for espresso. Only time it ever struggled for me was with some decaf.
> 
> No shims needed


Wow, I cant believe I've owned this grinder for over two years and never knew you could do that!

Thanks!

T


----------

